# Gurkha Cigar Event...Plantation, FL...early notice...



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Was in Macabi's in Plantation, Florida last night...they told me they were planning to have a small cigar event on October 29th...Gurkha and Acid...I'll post more info when I get the email about it from them...


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Was in Macabi's in Plantation, Florida last night...they told me they were planning to have a small cigar event on October 29th...Gurkha and Acid...I'll post more info when I get the email about it from them...


 never heard of a Gurkha event......keep us posted..


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, Id like to hear more on gurka doing something......


----------

